# 8th Dec escambia



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, got to go out on Saturday, the fish were at the mouths of the tributaries meeting the bay. We caught and caught fish all day, but they were all too small except two. one 19 incher and one 21 incher. The big one came on a top water dog walker in bone, and the other hit a baby bass fluke. they bit a lot better on the out-going tide. once it stopped moving, you really had to work to get em to eat. Two small reds, and a few under sized whites. No stripers. Maybe i'll have better luck on blackwater next weekend. 

oh well, thats why its called fishin not catchin !

Basnbud


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually, sounds like you're doing plenty of catchin...just not eatin


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah you right ! just gotta get the keepers !


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Wrong Flavor Bud!!!! :no:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i reckon so.....


----------

